# Best webcam on the market?



## Bigshow1030

I will be purchasing a webcam for the first time and I want to go with the best......What can you guys give me as the best choice?
Thanks,


----------



## tonymaclennan

If you want a decent web cam then your looking at about £150+ (think !!!), depending on the retailer.
You want one with high resolution. 
Why not try: http://www.kelkoo.co.uk/search.jsp?...nerid=KB_8902883_1325883_202_1.0_200501061227


----------

